# Bild läuft nicht flüssig beim spielen



## Sand1009 (10. November 2017)

*Bild läuft nicht flüssig beim spielen*

Hallo,

ich habe mich hier angemeldet da ich Hilfe und Tipps zur Optimierung von meinem Bild brauche da es leichte Artefakte aufweist.
Ich spiele vorwiegend Rennsimulationen auf meinem Pc welchen ich an meinen Sony TV ( KDL 55w805a ) angeschlossen habe.
Das Bild an sich hat eine super Qualität nur habe ich eben speziell in Kurvenfahrten oder schnellen Bewegungen ein ganz feines Ruckeln wie auch immer ich das beschreiben soll.
An meinem Pc kann es nicht liegen, im Spiel habe ich immer zwischen 180-250 FPS je nach Strecke, daher denke ich das es an meinem TV liegt, da ja die Fernseher in der Regel 
nur 60 Hz haben.
Im TV Menü habe ich alle künstlichen Bildverbesserer ausgeschaltet, da diese es ja meist verschlechtern was ich schon mitbekommen habe.
Zur Grafikeinstellung im Spiel habe ich eig fast alles auf maximal, bis auf Schatten und Reflektionen.
VSync im Spiel habe ich auf aus, da mir dann die Verzögerung zu groß ist.
Jetzt habe ich schon mitbekommen das man auch über die Systemsteuerung von Nvidia verschiedene Möglichkeiten hat.
Dort habe ich bereits die vertikale Synchronisierung ausgeschaltet (war vorher auf "Einstellung für 3D-Anwendungen") wodurch es etwas besser wurde.
Allerdings gibt es dort ja etliche Funktionen, nur kenn ich mich da eben leider gar nicht aus weshalb ich mich auch nicht traue groß etwas zu verstellen.

Ich hoffe das mir hier jemand helfen kann, wie ich das Bild flüssiger bekommen kann.
Danke schonmal im vorraus.

Lg Sand1009


----------



## Herbboy (11. November 2017)

Also, viel kannst du da nicht machen. Ohne VSync hast du immer den Fall, dass der TV ein neues Bild anzeigen will, in dem Moment aber die Grafikkarte noch kein neues berechnet hat. Und das kann dann wirken wie ein kleines Ruckeln. Was aber seltsam ist: wenn der PC locker über 100 FPS schafft, dann müsste es mit VSync eigentlich bei 60 FPS konstant sein, und das darf nicht mit einer merkbaren Verzögerung einhergehen. Wie groß ist denn die Verzögerung mit VSync?

Was du auch mal testen kannst ist, ob es an einem anderen HDMI-Eingang vlt anders ist


----------



## Sand1009 (11. November 2017)

Danke für deine Antwort! Ich merk die Verzögerung vorwiegend beim einlenken und bremsen, ohne VSync ist es etwas direkter.
Bisher hatte ich nur VSync im Spiel selbst aktiviert, macht es denn einen Unterschied ob ich es über den Treiber mache!?
Im Treiber selbst kann ich ja zwischen Aus, Ein, Schnell und glaub halbe Aktualisierungsrate wählen.
Worin besteht da denn der Unterschied?

Das mit dem HDMI werde ich mal versuchen!


----------



## Herbboy (11. November 2017)

Sand1009 schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort! Ich merk die Verzögerung vorwiegend beim einlenken und bremsen, ohne VSync ist es etwas direkter.
> Bisher hatte ich nur VSync im Spiel selbst aktiviert, macht es denn einen Unterschied ob ich es über den Treiber mache!?
> Im Treiber selbst kann ich ja zwischen Aus, Ein, Schnell und glaub halbe Aktualisierungsrate wählen.
> Worin besteht da denn der Unterschied?
> ...


  Wenn die Treiber mehrere Versionen bieten, gibt es sicher einen kleinen Unterschied. Aber selbst bei normalem Vsync dürfte es an sich keine merkbare Verzögerung geben. Ist es denn ganz sicher nicht eine Verzögerung durch die "Simulation" des Auto-Verhaltens?

Deine Treiber sind aber alle aktuell? Auch für Mainboard?


----------

